# Is there any side effects for applying henna?



## keertana999 (Jul 23, 2012)

Is there any side effects for applying henna? Can you please suggest me...............


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 23, 2012)

There is a "black" henna PPD to look out for but I believe that would be used for the skin and not the hair.

You could check out this site or just google for more information

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/ingredientmono-854-HENNA.aspx?activeIngredientId=854&amp;activeIngredientName=HENNA


----------



## Psylan (Jul 29, 2012)

Not so much a side effect, but always mention to your hairdresser if you get henna in your hair.

A lot of products can't be used on hair with henna in it. Due to the metallic salts I think that's in henna.


----------



## anapop (Jul 30, 2012)

i found this on henna side effects:

Henna seems to be safe for most adults when used on the skin or hair. It can cause some side effects such as inflammation of the skin (dermatitis) including redness, itching, burning, swelling, scaling, broken skin, blisters, and scarring of the skin. Rarely, allergic reactions can occur such as hives, runny nose, wheezing, and asthma.

Henna is considered to be *UNSAFE* when taken by mouth. Accidentally swallowing henna requires prompt medical attention. It can cause stomach upset and other side effects.

so, there can be some side effects...and i also know that you have to take care with tatoos if you color your hair with henna

but, you could use natural hair die without having to worry about henna side effects- i don`t know if you`ve heard about iHerb, but you cand find loads of 100% natural amazing products- i buy my hair die and other cool stuff there...and...you will save $5 on your first order on iHerb, if you use the code ANO508- you can try this it works...

bye


----------



## keertana999 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestion................

While applying henna to hair is there any hair loss........................

name that products.............


----------

